# The rare PINK rat!



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Meet Lilith!










lol! Ok so she isn't naturally pink. 

I mark my rats to tell them apart with markers. I couldn't find my markers so I decided to try food dye.... It is 100% safe.
I wanted to do just a small dot...and omg it is everywhere lol 

Good news is that she surely stands out now!


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Haha reminds me of The Cat in the Hat Comes Back when all this pink stuff gets everywhere! She's cute!


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

No judging, but my first reaction to the thread title was, "No freaking way!!! Pink rat!? This I have to see!" Lol She's adorable and I love the name.


----------



## Zeri (Feb 4, 2016)

food coloring is neat ^_^ i used to dye my white cat the same way haha. but yeah a little bit goes a long way, its pretty strong color!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I used to try marking my little ones with food coloring too, it just turns into a huge mess that usually isn't this cute lol


----------



## katansi (Jan 29, 2016)

One of my rats is also named Lillith!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

How often do you have to apply the food coloring? Just curious.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Gribouilli said:


> How often do you have to apply the food coloring? Just curious.


She is still pink and it has been 4 days. Though it has faded. My finger is still alittle bit pink and I've showered daily ofcourse lol and tried scrubbing it off with soap.

I usually use markers and mark the base of their tail and that can last several weeks usually with reds. I find blues fade faster.


----------



## Zoreo (Jan 19, 2016)

Haha! LOL! She's so cute, dye or not! Congratulations! ;D


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Very cute!! It matches her eyes, very fashionable, lol.


----------



## Cookie_Rat12 (Feb 5, 2016)

God she's beautiful espically since the pink matches her eyes


----------

